# Venus, Jupiter and the Moon



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 26, 2008)

Spectacular Sky Show: Venus, Jupiter and the Moon (January 25, 2008)


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 26, 2008)

Overcast skies.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 26, 2008)

Same here


----------

